# Excision of Achilles Tendon



## mindyanna (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello everyone!  Does anyone know the CPT code would be for the excision of the achilles tendon?  The only code I keep coming up with is 27630.  I could really use your expertise in this matter.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## maryawinfield04 (Jul 18, 2012)

The procedure code that i came up with is 27630,is it a repair for a rupture?


----------



## christinnagle (Jul 18, 2012)

was the excision due to haglund's deformity? tenosynvitis?


----------



## mindyanna (Jul 19, 2012)

The patient had an ulcer of the achilles tendon, bad enough to have to excise the tendon.  I too came up with the 27630.


----------

